# 257 weatherby



## Chaser21 (Jun 2, 2008)

I was looking for a long range gun and ran across this 257 the ballistics are amazing! It will shoot a 80 grain bullet over 3900 fps. Does anyone have any info on the caliber.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

25 cal


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Shooting the .257 WBY Mag will show you what "flat shooting" really means. 24 or 26 inch barrels wring the best performance from the cartridge. When loaded with the proper bullets, it is a fantastic deer and pronghorn round.
Burl


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a 257 Roberts Improved, I love it. Very flat and fast. I shoot 85 gr for coyote, and 100 gr for deer. I have some 117gr for deer also. If it wasn't so hard to make shells for it, I would shoot it alot more.


----------



## yooper77 (May 30, 2008)

The 257 Weatherby is a very expensive cartridge.

I reload for a buddy of mine, using new 300 H&H brass.

I load 100, 117 and 120 grain bullets, 80 grains would be ok for varmints, but my buddy uses his for deer.

yooper77


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

Go with the 257 roberts or AI

belted magnums are inaccurate in comparison.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Go with the 257 roberts or AI
> 
> belted magnums are inaccurate in comparison


So does that mean my 25-06 is going to be more accurate than my 7mm rem because the 7 has a belted case?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

laite319 said:


> > Go with the 257 roberts or AI
> >
> > belted magnums are inaccurate in comparison
> 
> ...


Not necessarily, but the odds are better. Belted cases headspace on the belt. Non-belted cases headspace on the shoulder giving better/more consistent alignment with the bore, and are theoretically more accurate. If you reload and neck size only, I doubt if you'd see a difference. If you are using factory ammo or full-length sizing your reloads, then a non-belted cartridge is inclined to be more accurate.

Savvy?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent, Thanks for the reply!!! I had heard what a great round the 7mm rem mag was and how it was good for long range accuracy. That is why I bought it. I do mostly neck sizing so I should be ok.

Now can some one explain(in small words for dumb guys like me) why the shape of a case can make a difference with regards to accuracy? If my bullet is moving down the barrel it is in a set space. Why does it matter if it is slighly off while in the chamber? Shouldn't the bullets come out the muzzle with almost exactly the same velocity, spin, and attitude?(as long as I am reloading them to pretty tight tolerances) They can't be canted up or down or to one side out of the muzzle can they? And why are the fatter cases of the new magnums supposed to be better than regular sized cases?

That is probably a lot for one post, but I hope a few people take a whack at this. I really do want to know.

Thanks!

Laite


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'll try to answer those for you, if I can. The following is from my understanding of it and may not be exactly right.

If the bullet is slightly off center when sitting in the chamber it can/will be deformed some when it jumps from the case to the throat. Hence, each bullet may have a slightly different shape. Bullets of different shapes will "fly" a little differently and will/may have less accuracy.

Fatter cases are supposed to be inherently more accurate, due again, to better alignment with the bore. They also will have a sharper angle on the neck which adds to the same bore alignment. I am not sure that it will add to accuracy, but the fatter cases also burn the gun powder more efficiently, which is why a WSM can come close to velocities achieved by other magnums with considerably less gun powder.

Oh, yeah. I'm not sure I buy all the hype about this subject. I do, however, firmly believe, that if you reload, neck sizing only, seating you bullets very close to the lands (about .005) you will not notice a difference between belted and non-belted or between short-fat and long-skinny cases.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks again for the reply!!! I was thinking about the deforming of the bullets, that is really the only logical answer. I appreciate the time you took to answer!


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

There is no supposed to be they are more accurate just look at all the rounds that dominate benchrest! Yes burn rate adds to accuracy as well.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Magnus, I am interested in why and how. Do you shoot these fatty cased rounds? I have never shot one, so I have no experience at all with them. Are the BR type cases all short and fat?


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

laite319 said:


> Magnus, I am interested in why and how. Do you shoot these fatty cased rounds? I have never shot one, so I have no experience at all with them. Are the BR type cases all short and fat?


No i think the 222 can hold its own however its still behind the ppcs and br in shortrange bench rest.

Yeah i do shoot the 6.5x284 F class, 22-250 just long range varmints, 308 for wild pigs, are building a benchrest rifle on 6ppc and are looking at a 7mm Dakota for long range. I use a 223 for every thing up to large deer.

Its like this... shooting is a sport but also a science. You need to do research and devolpment as well as practical. If you look at why a short fat cartridge can not only duplicate but exceed velocitys in larger longer ones with less powder, is because it can burn the powder more evenly and quicker as it has less room to move until it reahces the bullet. the explosion happens quicker! Also having more shoulder thickness and flatter shoulders give more surface contact on chambering, offering greater bore alignment.

I think with all the modern magnums there is no need for belted ones. Or belted rounds of any description. If you reload its even more reason not to.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Magnus, thanks for the reply!! Now I wish I had that info before I bought the 7mm rem mag, but I think it will turn out alright. I am no bench rest shooter any way. Just like to spend time at the range for my own enjoyment. I will have to keep that info in mind for my next rifle!!!


----------



## MAGNUS (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey if you dont mind spending a little more on that rifle, get it rechamberd to 7mm Dakota. Any good gunsmith can do it with little fuss. You get more velocity as well. Its exactly what im going to do after i finish the build on my benchrest rifle.


----------

